# لتحويل صيغ ملفات Pdf الى DWG بسرعة ودقة عالية جدا



## bradoine (3 أكتوبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

السلام عليكم
برنامج ممتاز لتحويل ملفpdf الى ملف Dwg او Dxf

منقوووول

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء
Aide PDF to DXF converter 6.5+crack_ok.zip​


----------



## سهام الخطاب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mr ali ali (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (3 أكتوبر 2007)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you So Muccccccccccccccch 

MMMMAAAANNNN


----------



## bradoine (3 أكتوبر 2007)

العغو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## med-dz (3 أكتوبر 2007)

برنامج مفيد .... حقا 

لك الشكر على المشاركة الرائعة .. :34:

تحياتي ،


----------



## bradoine (3 أكتوبر 2007)

med-dz قال:


> برنامج مفيد .... حقا
> 
> لك الشكر على المشاركة الرائعة .. :34:
> 
> تحياتي ،




العغو بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

سهام الخطاب قال:


> جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى



امين بارك الله فيك


----------



## عطور ليبيا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

برنامج مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## akramsh (4 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much ..................


----------



## meyy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

:80: 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

كل الشكر اليك موصول اخونا الفاضل

برنامج رائع سأحمله للانتفاع به


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باسل حلب (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على جهدك


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> كل الشكر اليك موصول اخونا الفاضل
> 
> برنامج رائع سأحمله للانتفاع به
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

eng.mamstar قال:


> شكرا لك على جهدك



بارك الله فيك


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

عطور قال:


> برنامج مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيك


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

akramsh قال:


> Thank You Very Much ..................



بارك الله فيك


----------



## bradoine (4 أكتوبر 2007)

meyy قال:


> :80:
> جزاكم الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك


----------



## enjmido (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وجارى التجربه


----------



## bradoine (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس معلش سؤال صغير اية الفايدة من التحويل بين الصور دى
عشان الكاد يعنى؟
سورى على السؤال بس انا فعلا مش عارفة


----------



## bradoine (21 أكتوبر 2007)

sasy0o0o قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بس معلش سؤال صغير اية الفايدة من التحويل بين الصور دى
> عشان الكاد يعنى؟
> سورى على السؤال بس انا فعلا مش عارفة


اختي الكريمة sasy0o0o 

بارك الله فيك على المرور

في بعض الاحيان يتوجب علينا ادخال بعض التغييرات او الاضافات على مشروع ما(بلانات مثلا ) وعندما لا تتوفر لدينا ملف dwg لهذا المشروع وانما ملف بصيغة pdf (وغالبا ما يستعمل هذا النوع من الملفات لحمايتها من كل تغيير) وعوض ان نعيد الرسم باكمله يقوم هذا البرنامج بهذا التحويل الى برنامج الاوتوكاد autocad والقيام فيما بعد بالتغييرات او الاضافات المرجوة 
ارجو لك الاستفادة


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام والاجابة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام

جزاك الله خير 
مع اني ما تعلمت الاوتوكاد الى الآن لكن فهمت وظيفة البرنامج
و الاكيد اني راح احتاج البرنامج مستقبلا^^

لكن..... 
هل يركب البرنامج على جميع اصدارات الويندوز؟!
او على انظمة غير الويندوز؟!

مع الشكر


----------



## rafi222 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أروى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bradoine (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الجنرال الكومي (7 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يا اخي الفاضل 
الف شكر يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## الباحث عن العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور كتير يا bradoine


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

شكراً عالبرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MHnD Arch (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك....
واضح ان البرنامج مفيد وراح يساعد الكثير.. والله يوفقك .


----------



## mash3300 (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## eng.zsm (14 فبراير 2008)

الصراحة لم اكن اعرف بامكانية تحويل الصور الى الاوتوكاد 
مشكورين عالمعلومات والبرنامج وانشاء الله بالتوفيق الدائم
اخوكم زيد


----------



## masa_arch2010 (14 فبراير 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عبد الله فهد (14 فبراير 2008)

نشكر جهدكم المبذول


----------



## Arch_M (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alwalaa (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي على هذا البرنامج
مع التوفيق


----------



## مودي ايمي (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من علمك وانفعك به المسلمين ولكن لي سؤال كيف اعمل registration


----------



## medkamel (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لك على جهدك


----------



## ميدوماكس (10 مارس 2008)

برنامج رائع 00 لكي كل الشكر


----------



## ميدوماكس (10 مارس 2008)

برنامج رائع 00 ارجو لكي التوفيق


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## koky55 (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رجب صالح (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي انا والله ليا مدة طويلة ادور على متل هذا البرنامج


----------



## dr.hayfaa (17 مارس 2008)

برنامج جميل لكن الرابط لا يعمل للاسف


----------



## scarface6us (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو السعيد (17 مارس 2008)

يرجى اعادة الرفع للملف لأن اللرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ارسلان المعمار (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الرابط ما يشتغل عندي


----------



## mfalahxp (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## فتوح (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو السعيد (23 مارس 2008)

احبتي من استطاع تنزيل هذا الملف فليزودنا به
لأنني لم أستطع تنزيله


----------



## bradoine (24 مارس 2008)

*اعادة تنزيل الرابط*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تمت اعادة تنزيل البرنامج على العنوان التالي وارجو لكم الفائدة والتوفيق 
ملاحظة: لم اتمكن من رفع الملف مباشرة في المرفقات بالرغم من مطابقة الحجم والنوعية ارجومن المشرفين الافاضل اضافته ودمتم.

http://dl.free.fr/okletQIGS/AidePDFtoDXFconverter6.5+crack_ok.zip

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## bradoine (28 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

لم اتمكن من رفع الملف مباشرة في المرفقات بالرغم من مطابقة الحجم والنوعية ارجومن المشرفين الافاضل اضافته.


----------



## delpiero (29 مارس 2008)

جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## bradoine (1 أبريل 2008)

delpiero قال:


> جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى



بارك الله فيك


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالقوى (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجرو555 (8 أبريل 2008)

تقف الكمات عاجزه عن الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## bradoine (9 أبريل 2008)

نجرو555 قال:


> تقف الكمات عاجزه عن الشكر والتقدير .




العفو اخي الكريم وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## bradoine (9 أبريل 2008)

أميرة الهندسة 
عبدالقوى

شكرا على مروركما الكريم


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmourad (14 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الوسام الماسى (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلم معماري (19 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## القرقورى (20 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ... وبارك الله فيك ...


----------



## مصطفيا (21 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## جابر المهندس (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج.................شكرا


----------



## eng_afify (23 مايو 2008)

لك كل الاشكر الاخ العزيز علي هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## eng_afify (23 مايو 2008)

لك كل الشكر و التقدير اخي الكريم علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## ashour_ali (5 يناير 2009)

bradoine قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> السلام عليكم
> برنامج ممتاز لتحويل ملفpdf الى ملف Dwg او Dxf
> ...



*برنامج جميل
نرجو أن يكون كاملا
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
*


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد


----------



## المهندسه نور (5 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك*

شكرا على الملف 
فعلا مفيد


----------



## bradoine (8 يناير 2009)

العفو أرجو أن يفيدكم


----------



## souma (8 يناير 2009)

merci ktir ya bradoine


----------



## زينه (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا وربنا يبارك فيك ...

لو حد جربه ؟؟

ممكن يورينا تطبيق للبرنامج ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hocem2222 (9 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور على هذا البرنامج الممتاز.... جاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (9 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر والف تحية لهذا البرنامج الرائع جدا ً .. تم تجربة البرنامج وكانت النتيجة ممتازة..... مع تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم.. إن شاء الله


----------



## bradoine (9 يناير 2009)

العفو، أرجو لكم الإفادة


----------



## bradoine (9 يناير 2009)

esraa_88 قال:


> شكرا وربنا يبارك فيك ...
> 
> لو حد جربه ؟؟
> 
> ممكن يورينا تطبيق للبرنامج ؟؟؟؟



أحمد صلاح عبود ألف شكر والف تحية لهذا البرنامج الرائع جدا ً .. تم تجربة البرنامج وكانت النتيجة ممتازة..... مع تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم.. إن شاء الله 

أخي الكريم الأخ العزيز أحمد صلاح عبود جرب البرنامج 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abderrachid (10 يناير 2009)

mercccccccccccccccccccccci


----------



## fatma 1 (3 يونيو 2009)

هل لديكم برنامج watercad و sewercad 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2009)

جعله الله من العلم النافع لك في الآخره....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled-aly49 (4 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اخوانى طريقة العمل على البرنامج حيث انة لايفتح معى فولدر الصور من اصلة فكيف اقوم بتحويل الصورة لكاد
وجزاكم الله كل خير
اكيد اخوانى الخطأ من عندى


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (4 يونيو 2009)

*جمييييل ....بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى*


----------



## حميدوان (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك الله في العلم بسطه


----------



## rahel (6 يونيو 2009)

جميل البرنامج شكرا ليك


----------



## زنكي (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لقد جاء بوقته واستفدت منه كثيرا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هيسم سمعان (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة من رب العالمين


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## bobsaragos (23 يونيو 2009)

merci tu est un génie ....................


----------



## كركركر (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا و *برنامج مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك وشكرا*


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (18 يوليو 2009)

thanks..........................


----------



## abn-alneel (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور علي البرنامج


----------



## هورامان (19 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله **بارك الله**بارك الله **بارك الله*


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

*برنامج مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ayman7766 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد جدا شي حلو كتير


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسييييييييييي ليك كتير 
وجزاك الله عنه خير


----------



## said454 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksss...


----------



## ykazaa (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على البرنامج ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## mo3athm (24 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخي الرابط ما يشتغل عندي*​


----------



## هانى 2007 (24 فبراير 2010)

جـــزاكم اللـــه كــل خيـــــــــر


----------



## shyb (27 فبراير 2010)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> ألف شكر والف تحية لهذا البرنامج الرائع جدا ً .. تم تجربة البرنامج وكانت النتيجة ممتازة..... مع تحياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم.. إن شاء الله


 
*السلام عليكم *
*اخي لقد جربت البرنامج حسب ما كتبت وارجوا من الله ثم منك ان تفيدني.......*
*هل البرنامج كامل؟؟؟*
*هل عندما تستخدم البرنامج يحول من **PDF **الى **DWG** وتحصل على رسم بشكل نقاط اي كل خط او **Carve ** او اي **Circle ** بشكل نقاط وليس جزء كامل؟؟*
*هل بعد التحويل الى **DWG** ,تحصل على رسم لايحتوي على **Layers**؟؟*
*هذهٍ مشكلتي مع برامج التحويل من DF الى DWG*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,*


----------



## بغداد حبيبتي (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## salim salim (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## روعه (27 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه 
يسلمو


----------



## amounir (27 فبراير 2010)

lمشكووووور


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا" برنامج مهم جدا"


bradoine قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> السلام عليكم
> برنامج ممتاز لتحويل ملفpdf الى ملف dwg او dxf
> ...


----------



## fuad juma (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور ما قصرتم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (21 مايو 2010)

مشكوور يا اخي العزيز.........


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج المقيد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## haseeb366 (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (23 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي*


----------



## raedrefaee (24 مايو 2010)

مشكوور على البرنامج المفيد.........


----------



## zou-ch (25 مايو 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك جميعا*​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohamed saad77 (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## عبدالرحمن2111 (19 يوليو 2010)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abdelmadjid38 (20 يوليو 2010)

merci pour votre assistance


----------



## لؤي الماحي (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_d (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرايابشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## اسير القدر (26 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## rakan22 (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخوى تم تحميل البرنامج وشغال 100%


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يوليو 2010)

برنامج رهيب جدا فعلاا مافي احد يستغني عنه ابدا 
جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hermione (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابتجحخ (31 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## arch_fatima (1 أغسطس 2010)

البرنامج رائع .. شكرا وتسلم الأيادي


----------



## مصطفى متلج (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hamada_210 (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس عمران (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## كمنور (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## كمنور (6 سبتمبر 2010)

حاجـــــــــــــــــــــــة بضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااان


----------



## bjalil (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## على عنبه (7 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## ghersallah (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك و عيد مبارك


----------



## hussamsd (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hany salem (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## هاودين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank You


----------



## aymanmekky11 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ..... سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك برنامج جميل


----------



## ميس معمارية (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلموو كتيررر

يعطيكو العافية


----------



## امانى محيى الدين (12 أكتوبر 2010)

:75:


bradoine قال:


> امين بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا احتاج الى برنامج يفعل العكس

يحول من صيغة DWG الى صيغة pdf 

وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك

الف شكر


----------



## hamada ataa (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## mustafasas (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي الصفتلي (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا معلم


----------



## وردة بغداديه (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## REDOUIK (17 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت ابحث عنه فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القمر الهندسي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1975 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## odwan (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## nabil2009 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ عصام (22 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج مهم جداً , جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahoopoe (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فيداوي (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وفرت علينا كتير وقت


----------



## EMS 2007 (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفعك بهذا العلم


----------



## rana abdullah (22 فبراير 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


bradoine قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله





bradoine قال:


> السلام عليكم
> برنامج ممتاز لتحويل ملفpdf الى ملف dwg او dxf
> 
> منقوووول
> ...


----------



## radwanyadak (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## massouh (23 فبراير 2011)

thank u so much:28:


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" لك 
أرجو أن يعمل


----------



## معمار بغدادي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asae (11 مارس 2011)

روعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdalla_deco (21 مارس 2011)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng_afify (23 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## barzinji (25 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## s.sakr (14 أبريل 2011)

thanks for your interest
best wishes


----------



## محمد طابع (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## yyaasseerr (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## yyaasseerr (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا ااااااااااااااخي والله يبارك فيك


----------



## Doora Ali (17 أبريل 2011)

يسلموووووووو


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (17 أبريل 2011)

:1:جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## المعمارى الصاعد (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخى وربنا يكرمك


----------



## son of the king (23 أبريل 2011)

انا لسة ما استخدمتهوش لكن طبعا ربنا يباركك


----------



## tawfik509 (25 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك كثيرا فهذا يرنامج مفيد جدا وجاري التجربة .


----------



## فكرى السمان (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكور مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق 2 (26 يونيو 2011)

10x so cool


----------



## ibrahimepau (2 أغسطس 2011)

tres foooooooooooooooooooort


----------



## os.harb (2 أغسطس 2011)

thanks man


----------



## panjar (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*thanks*

مشكور ياسبع الخلا خالي العيب شكر اغلى من نسيم الهبايب 
كلما اشرقت الشمس ونكشفت الغيوم وانارت به ظلام الظلايم


----------



## arc_bilp (4 سبتمبر 2011)

merci bcp


----------



## architect one (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .
أخوك Architect one .


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اكسبيرت (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اكسبيرت (20 سبتمبر 2011)

1000 شكر، بس وين البرنامج ؟!!!


----------



## ahmadalfiqi (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayman.hmd77 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا منتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## وائل شوقت (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك كنت بحاجة اليه


----------



## maha sb (12 نوفمبر 2011)

[b]بارك الله فيك يا أخي
[/b]


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس مهران (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باشنيو (22 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks & appreciation


----------



## makzoom (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين وهذا معروف عن منتداكم بالبرامج الممتازه مشكروين مره ثانيه وتستاهلون كل خير وشكرا


----------



## eng-sharif (8 يناير 2012)

احسنت ياغالي من زمان لبحت عن هذا البرنامج واتمنى ان يعمل


----------



## top.surveyor (8 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيراً وشكراً للمشاركة النافعة


----------



## binzeada (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامه


----------



## mohamed sayed tlb (11 يناير 2012)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : 0

*​*بارك الله فيك يا اخي انا والله ليا مدة طويلة ادور على متل هذا البرنامج*


----------



## أحمد عبد المعطي ال (21 يناير 2012)

thank you ​


----------



## eng-mohamed.f (23 يناير 2012)

thnx aloot


----------



## الجوادر (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود الجميل


----------



## م قاسم محمد (11 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedibrah (11 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا ولكن
عندى مشكلة فى تحويل الاجسام الدائرية والزخارف الى خطوط منكسرة والدوائر منبعجة وايضا الخطوط المستقيمة تتحول لمنكسرة
هل يمكن تغيير شىء فى الاوبشن؟
الغرض الرئيسى لدى من هذا البرنامج هو استخدام اى صورة pdf على الاوتوكاد ولكن دقة الصورة الناتجة لا تصلح 
فهل من مساعدة؟
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedbadawy (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Agent-47 (11 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالا


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamad diabat (16 مايو 2012)

مشكووووورين


----------



## bel2009 (18 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zou-ch (20 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير 

*​


----------



## igamal21 (21 مايو 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnnnx


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا ...


----------



## wael eldaly (24 مايو 2012)

أول مره أكتب رد على اى شى بنزله من النت بس فعلا الف الف الف شكر


----------



## رواء طارق (25 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على هذا البرنامج


----------



## hayan1999 (28 مايو 2012)

ط´ظƒط±ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط°ظˆظ„


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مايو 2012)

الف الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## maged dida (23 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر علي الشغل ده


----------



## eng_egp (23 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (21 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## arch.ali1 (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبدالعزيز مطح (21 أغسطس 2012)

شاكر جدا جدا


----------



## audi3m (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور .....برنامج جميل بحق


----------



## islamarchi (17 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## خالد احمد بخيت (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramisaed (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## marble touch (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Arch_aya (6 أكتوبر 2012)

انا حملته و مش بيعمل حاجة 
ياريت تشرح استخدمه ازاى يمكن فى حاجة ناقصانى 
لو سمحت


----------



## هانى 2007 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي​


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (23 نوفمبر 2012)

_بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## al-kohlani (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكاجوجى (29 ديسمبر 2012)

med-dz قال:


> برنامج مفيد .... حقا
> 
> لك الشكر على المشاركة الرائعة .. :34:
> 
> تحياتي ،



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## بن حدجه (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmed elshafey (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## killuaq (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا جزيلا جزيييييييلا )


----------



## mostafa elwaraky (28 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (5 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## M.ATWA (6 مارس 2013)

ميرسي جدا جدا جد


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sami280 (6 مارس 2013)

Merci 
Thanks


----------



## ameer67 (10 مارس 2013)

الله يرحم بيها والديك


----------



## ajeeljabbar (11 مارس 2013)

مشكككككككككووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## اخرواحد (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً لك


----------



## khd1985 (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليدو العقرب (20 يناير 2015)

*بارك الله لك *​


----------



## كريم عبد الجبار (21 يناير 2015)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسكتش (22 يناير 2015)

جــــزاكــــ الله خـــــيــــراَ​


----------



## ELSAIDY1 (27 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 

برنامج ممتاز جدا


----------



## بحب_ربنا (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عدنان النجار (1 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (14 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sur_es84 (16 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا...........


----------



## FERAS_AOAD (15 يوليو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## محمد حساني (22 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله بجهودكم الخيرة


----------



## mohamed_2015 (25 يوليو 2015)

أشكرك ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## kazali016 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصافى الخير (15 نوفمبر 2015)

لكم الشكر اجزله وتمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالرحمن المساري (29 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (29 ديسمبر 2015)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف


بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ahmedibrah (31 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جدا ولكن
عندى مشكلة فى تحويل الاجسام الدائرية والزخارف الى خطوط منكسرة والدوائر منبعجة وايضا الخطوط المستقيمة تتحول لمنكسرة
هل يمكن تغيير شىء فى الاوبشن؟
الغرض الرئيسى لدى من هذا البرنامج هو استخدام اى صورة pdf على الاوتوكاد ولكن دقة الصورة الناتجة لا تصلح 
فهل من مساعدة؟
وشكرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (5 يناير 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ramy.gendy (17 فبراير 2016)

مشكوووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------

